# Natural IUI cycle



## LeighanneC (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi all,

I wonder if any of you have had a natural cycle of IUI. I am still in 2WW but are convinced it has not worked (using Clomid)   . I have been debating going for a natural cycle rather that the clomid a I ovulate. I would really appreciate some advice


Leighanne
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi,

I've done 2 of each - much preferred natural cycle - didn't produce as many follies but because of my age I feel I "wasted" the follies on Clomid.

I had every side effect going on Clomid (apart from a stroke - although did have a migraine where I was paralysed down 1 side for a morning!!!!)

I HATE CLOMID!!!! (So I am a bit biased!!)

Try a natural cycle & see how you get on.

Good luck,
Jess xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Leighanne

I too think there is real merit in going for natural cycles.  It's a good way to find out what is happening without intervention and can be better for you.  Generally the success rate is a lot lower but this is also because it not many clinics do it so don't have the statistics to compare.

If you ovulate normally etc then I would definitely try it.  But lets hope there's a BFP on it's way and not AF!

Good luck!
Holly C


----------



## LeighanneC (Sep 20, 2005)

Thankyou sooooo much for your advice. I feel the Clomid has caused me so much grief, I feel awful, my skin is terrible!!!! I will see if AF appears, hopefully not but not sure!!! But I have already prepared for the fall and that is why I have thrown myself into what do do next.


I appreciate your help
Leighanne
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LeighanneC (Sep 20, 2005)

Well the dreaded AF turned up today  gutted but mind set for next cycle which I have just bought the kit today.


Leighanne
xxxxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Good luck!  Will be thinking of you & sending tons of     

Jess x


----------



## LeighanneC (Sep 20, 2005)

Thankyou sooooo much 


Leighanne


----------

